# My Typology documents! (Temperaments) (PY) (Enneagram) (Socionics) (Big 5) (MBTI/Jungian)



## zaynn (6 mo ago)

I updated my docs on every typology system! Typology Updated - Google Drive 
Please let me know if there is something missing
also I'd like to work on a questionnaire for each system that I can put at the end of it's document in order to type people, please let me know if you'd be willing to help me make them!

All of the information is compiled from outside sources, I can provide the links if interested


----------

